# Ersatz für Schaltnetzteil im Bad



## Annett (17. Juli 2012)

Moin.

Wir haben da ein kleines Problem...
Unser WC wurde vor einigen Jahren von unserem Installateur mit einer neueren Technik versehen, die sich wohl heute "Air-WC" nennt.
Soweit, so gut. Leider läuft der Lüfter seit einigen Tagen nicht mehr und gestern hat der Installateur dann die Ursache ans Licht geholt.
Das Netzteil ist defekt und vom Hersteller liegt es preislich bei ca. 80 Teuronen.  
Das Teil hat die Abmaße: 27mm x 44 mm x 75 mm, wobei es gern länger sein, d.h. mehr als 75 mm haben dürfte. Die beiden ersten Abmaße müssen aber unbedingt eingehalten werden, sonst passt es nicht.
Hier noch zwei Fotos mit den Daten:
   
*24 V, 0,55 A*

Hat jemand eine Idee, wo man ein passendes *Schaltnetzteil* günstiger bekommen könnte?
Oder müssen wir in den sauren Apfel beißen, um...


----------



## Hagalaz (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ersatz für Schaltnetzteil im Bad*

Was ist den der Unterschied zwischen einem Schaltnetzteil und einem Netzteil?
Ansonsten könnte vielleicht ein Netzteil von einer Externenfestplatte etc. gehen?


----------



## Annett (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ersatz für Schaltnetzteil im Bad*

Hallo Darius.

Ein Schaltnetzteil ist kleiner, leichter und wird nicht so heiß - sagt mein Mann.
Ich habe von so etwas nur wenig Ahnung.


----------



## Garfield (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ersatz für Schaltnetzteil im Bad*

Hi,

Kurz gefasst,
Netzteil ist mit Trafo, Schaltnetzteil ohne.
Da ohne Trafo, wirds auch nicht so heiss, ist kleiner und leichter 
Pure Elektronik halt.

Ich würde mal bei Conrad.de , Reichelt.de  , Voelkner.de vielleicht sogar bei Amazon nachsehen

edit :
sowas in der Art:
http://www.reichelt.de/Netzteile-Festspannung/PSAA-18U-240/3/index.html?;ACTION=3;LA=2;ARTICLE=111215;GROUPID=4950;artnr=PSAA+18U-240;SID=11UAURKn8AAAIAAHXQ6TYde13e910e389d356c062fb7a4ebb25a3


----------



## lollo (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ersatz für Schaltnetzteil im Bad*

Hallo Annett,

und dann achte darauf, dass auf der Kleinspannungsseite auch der richtige Stecker ist.


----------



## Annett (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ersatz für Schaltnetzteil im Bad*

Hallo Garfield.

Danke für die Erklärung. 

@Lollo
Das Ding hat keine Stecker... beidseitig sind da nur etwas längere Kabel und dann jeweils ein Stück abisoliert bzw. auf der kleineren Seite hat der Installateur (oder wer auch immer) das zarte Kabel mittels Schrumpfschlauch auf einen etwas stärkeren Durchmesser gebracht.


----------



## PeterBoden (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ersatz für Schaltnetzteil im Bad*

Also Anett,

du kannst prinzipiell jedes Schaltnetzteil -oder auch jedes herkömmliche Netzteil!- verwenden welches dir die erforderlichen 24V bei knapp unter einem Ampere bereitstellt.

Punktum.

Bei einem Schaltnetzteil hast du die Vorteile das es meist einen höheren Wirkungsgrad aufweist als die ollen, zuverlässigen Netzteile des vorigen Jahrhunderts. Bei ELV war mal längere Zeit ein Angebot von den herkömmlichen Netzteilen mit verbessertem Wirkungsgrad, quasi die "ollen" neudesignt. War schon i.O. so.

Bei deinem Anwendungsverhalten, Beleuchtung, ist es schnurz piepe, ob du ein mikroprozessorgesteuertes hocheffektives Hochvoltschaltnetzteil a la Enermax oder Silverstone verwendest (oder Siemens) bzw. ein Olles.

Schau ruhig mal nach bei den einschlägig bekannten Elektronikversendern, die Eckdaten 24V 1A sind dein Eckpfeiler.

Und mein Mainstream: ich nehm die Ollen, die Pfeifen nicht und halten länger...


----------



## Nikolai (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ersatz für Schaltnetzteil im Bad*

Hallo Annett, hallo Peter,

80 Euro sind tatsächlich sehr teuer, wenn man bedenkt, dass man zu Weihnachten Lichterketten incl. Netzteil für < 10 Euro bekommt.
Zu Peters Aussage sei noch hinzugefügt, dass das Ersatzgerät am Ausgang Gleichstrom  liefern muß, wie aus den Angaben vom Defektgerät ersichtlich. Schaltnetzteile arbeiten eigentlich sehr zuverlässig und haben nur eine sehr geringe Verlustleistung, was im Dauerbetrieb ein doch recht wesentlicher Aspekt ist.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## RKurzhals (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ersatz für Schaltnetzteil im Bad*

Hallo Annett,
das bei Reichelt verlinkte Teil erfüllt Deine Erwartungen ! Den Anschluss-Stecker abschneiden, und dann richtig an die bestehende Installation anzulöten oder zu "crimpen", bleibt als Aufgabe . Dafür sparst Du dann 50 Euronen !


----------



## Joachim (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ersatz für Schaltnetzteil im Bad*

So...

Das könnte es werden:
http://www.reichelt.de/Netzteile-Fe...8AAAIAACovQ5cb384d3d3bb003ba07da962552d5898c9

Es hat zwar mehr Leistung, als nötig - ist aber von den Maßen her passend, da es sonst nicht in der WC Installation verstaut werden kann.  (29x42mm im Querschnitt, Länge war egal)

Werde das nun mal dem Elektromenschen vorschlagen... Danke für eure Tipps und den Weg weisen beim suchen.


----------



## lollo (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ersatz für Schaltnetzteil im Bad*

Joachim,

denke aber daran, zum Lieferumfang gehört kein Netzkabel.


----------



## Joachim (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ersatz für Schaltnetzteil im Bad*

Oh, ja - naja gibts für 1,75€ ...


----------

